# The BEST engine for plowing snow



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

There are many factors that go into choosing a workhorse engine for snow clearing duties so what do you guys consider to be the BEST engine for the job? Either pushing a plow, rotary, brush or blower what do you guys use and is it a steam or diesel? 

The factors on my list.

1 Great traction either through shear weight of engine or traction tires or preferably both.
2 The less exterior details the better, the less to possibly break off and get lost.
3 No exposed or semi exposed electronics.
4 Durability to the elements, ie. moisture.
5 Cost to purchase and then replace or repair if engine does get damaged. 

Are there any more factors you would recommend?


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

I'd also want 6 axel locos.. like Alco PAs or Dash 9's oe SD-70s etc. Less MU-ing that way.

Hey, if you ever get one bring it to my layout, I got some work for it here LOL


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

It mainly matters if ice is on the rails, I've used the BigBoy and saw it just slip. 
Most of the time its the plow car which needs a body mounted coupler.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

When I do get a chance to plow I use my SD 45s. They weigh the most and I usually will run two if nothing else just for looks as we do not get a while lot of snow. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I have not had to do any plowing. Took up my track before I ever got enough snow to plow. Still, based on my experience with this locomotive, I will add it to the list. The locomotive usually gets dismissed because it is 1:24 and fairly toy like in appearance, BUT for its size, few locomotives can pull or shove like a HLW Big John. The locomotive is ugly is sin to look at, but drop-dead beautiful when it comes to tractive effort.

I have tested it in a tug of war with my 1:20.3 Bachmann Heisler. Set the polarity switch on the Heisler to NMRA polarity, coupled the two locomotives back-to-back, and applied the power. The Big John pulled the Heisler backwards (kicking and screaming) every time. I've put the Heisler up for sale at my LHS - not just for that - decided not to get into a logging theme. I'll keep the Big John, and maybe get another one someday.

Just my $.02,
David Meashey










This shows the Big John running on a friend's layout.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The good old days


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos of plows in action Marty. Funny I have the same bumble as seen riding the gondola that tops my Christmas tree every year. My wife keeps saying an angel would be nicer but the bumble keeps bouncing back up there. 
I have heard of the legendary pulling power of the Big John and it must be something to be able to drag a Heisler. 
Seems like the diesels have it over the steam outline.. so far. But maybe that nice Big Boy didn't have a fair go at it since the rails were iced. looks sweet trying. 
Yesterday we got near 11" of the white wet stuff and the only thing that could move it is a full scale shovel. 
So if diesels are the prefered method of pushing a plow then is it an Aristo, USAT, LGB or other?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I prefer the Aristo diesels for my plowing. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year I could not find the RR. usually i use a kids plastic 12" shovel to clear track. I just get lazy. 
I found those photos looking for others. I have way too many photos in the Gold room here on MLS


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I like my rotary I made, based on Marty and Ron Senek's work. Based on an Aristo B unit. Now converted to battery, the blade was always battery powered. RS-3 helps sometimes.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photo Jerry I remember following your build of that plow, you did a nice job and really built it for business. 
Looks like it throws the snow like the real deal. 
With the guys that have chimed in here it seems the diesels are the preferred method for plow duties. As much as I love the steam locos I have to admit that I have a USAT GP38 that has taken over the MOW work and will certainly get the call when there is some plowable snow. 
Todd


----------



## emipapa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tod,
LOOK OUTSIDE, you have your PLOWABLE SNOW.
Ron


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Three truck Shay does a nice job pushing my AC plow....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My recommendation is any of the two motor LGB engines. I have used the Uintah, Sumpter Valley and some of their diesels to push my rotary. In all likely hood if the snow is wet or deeper than a an inch or so you will need more than one engine. This is especially true if you have any grades or tight curves. 

I prefer the LGBs because they are heavy, have traction tires (which I normally don't like), and they are more tightly sealed which prevents snow from getting inside the engine to melt and harm the electronics and motor. Not to mention they are more robust and rarely have parts that fall off or break.


The USA diesels will do the job, but the openings on the top for the fans, let snow get inside.


Here is an LGB diesel pushing the rotary through about 3 inches of Colorado powder. For this to work with a single engine the snow needs to be very dry and light. 












The little cog LGB engines will go through anything, and yes the engine is getting power from the overhead wire.










Chuck N


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

I run an aristo and two home built wedge plows. I have a BN FA/FB combo that seem to work best shoving the plows. The cowl units do not collect too much snow like the Geeps do. The pair also seem to have enough power and I did add weight to the fuel tanks for additional traction. I have been looking for another A unit to make a A-B-A plow service combination. 

Right now I am sitting out a snowstorm in Hawaii. 

John


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

You were right emipapa, I ran the USAT GP 38-2 and even though the snow was melting and heavy it still managed to push it out of the way and did the job. 
Wow that rotary Chuck n has really throws the snow. Be sure not to get your face in front of that! Really cool. 
Sounds like a nice combo JohnM. 
There is more snow forcasted for later today so I'm sure many of us will be back out there messing around in it. 
Enjoy it gentlemen!


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Interesting question. How deep/dry/wet is the snow? What kind of plow? We've had quite a bit lately, wet, sticky stuff. I'm pushing a Westside Lumber Co. type plow I built. Has lead shot in the 'water tank' and copper and brass sheeting. I've tried my little 0-4-0 side tank which actually does a fair job if not too deep. Tried my AlCO FA....Nah! And, my vote goes to my Climax (Bachmann). Seems to crunch through the ice track and not lose traction. Haven't tried the big Shay yet! Pic from Xmas Day.
[url="


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd it depends on the snow!
You could use a lot!
[url="


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot to answer the question.
I like to use USA's engines.
Yes parts do fall of just like the real thing.
I do add a chunck of lead to the tank of all my engines.
Sean


----------



## JohnM (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I would be afraid to use a nice locomotive since snow removal seems to be a violent affair over here. 

That's why I have relegated the Alco's to snow service only. No serious worries if there is a railroad mishap. Its rare that snow here is light and fluffy. It tends to be wet and heavy and creates quite a bit of work for the MOW crews. This year I picked up a used home built russell plow with wings. I can't wait to try it out and see how much reworking it will need in the shop! My other new plow smacked one of my snowsheds that was out of alignment, causing that homebuilt plow to make a short visit to the shops. 

John


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a silly question regarding this topic. Has anyone seen or know of anyone plowing with a USA Big Boy? Considering their mass and pulling power, I would think they would be a prime choice (for those with them) for clearing snow. 

Just wondering???? 

Bob C.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did a little experiment this year and in the consist I added my track cleaning car. I also used a my newest GP40 which did not have the extra weights installed. The line up was GP 40,track cleaning car then plow. With the track cleaning car in the consist it seem to remove any ice or slush left on the rail by the plow. This worked great as we had a wet heavy snow and the loco just kept pushing till the blade of the plow sliced the snow and it fell by the way side. Neat trick. Later RJD


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

I've done like you and added the track cleaning car to my consist. However, I ended up putting it after the locomotive and that seems to work OK for me. 

In the past, I've used a variety of power for plowing snow. While my LGB diesel did OK for a while, after about 2 inches of snow, it was done pushing a wedge plow. The Alco RS-3 worked a little better. The ALCO FA-FB did very well, but power pick up problems stopped that from being a true choice. Now that I have a new model FA and the RS-3 that might work. But, the aristo mikado worked very well. The hands down BEST locomotive, however, has been the aristo mallet. Remember those old Bugs Bunny cartoons where Bugs digs to the artic and you see him digging through the snow? That's how the mallet looked shoving the wedge plow through 12" of snow in 2009. 

I did have a gear failure plowing last year in that locomotive, however. So just be aware of the snow and ice build up on your locomotive wheels. I don't know if that was related to the snow or if there was a prior problem with the gear that manifested itself in the snow. 

For fun, here's a bunch of random shots of snow plowing in years past. 

On the old Aunt Patty's Lane Railway, version 2. December 1999:








RS-3 plowing in February of 2006. Note, this engine is now painted in my railroad's colors!









The FA-FB plowing the old mainline in February 2005. The railroad was almost 10 months old at this point!










This is the first time I ever used the snowplow. Also, this layout was a temporary loop I set up in the front yard around a dead tree! Note, I needed to add some weight to that snowplow. 









One of my favorites: the 3016 plowing the mainline! I think I had a video of this up on youtube. 










From February 2009, a plow consist waiting on the side track for the snow. Note, the eccentric rod on the lead engine was out of whack here. It didn't affect operation, but it does look squirelly. Note, the track cleaning car at the end of the train. 










Here's one of the RS-3 that had to be rescued by the mallet. Note, I think the RS-3 was not really running and the mallet was just shoving it along with the plow and the snow. Also note the canyon of snow containing the mainline!











Four days later on 2-09-09, I took this Marty-esque photo, only instead of the Bumble snowmonster, I just had a monster snowpile. The guard rails in the photo indicate this was on the bridge (the only place the train was truly visible). 









Mallet shoving an RS-3 through the canyons of snow. 









Dang, I didn't realize how many plow extra shots I've got! 

We did also have a good experience plowing the layout with the USA trains diesels. The GP-38 and GP7 were better than the F3 which had to run backward and tended to re distrubute the snow back on the track with it's pilot.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark: The reason for the track cleaner in place as I put it is to get rid of the Ice or slush which will cause the locos to loose continuity. As I'm running DCC that can be a bummer. However did not encounter that problem this go around using the track cleaning car as placed. Later RJD


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys for sharing the terrific thoughts and photos. Snow sure does add another dimension to our great hobby if one can stand the cold to stay outside to play. Photos like these posted here would surely make the indoor layout guys jealous. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Note, this is my ONLY running locomotive at this time. Run what ya brung! If it don't cut the cheeze, RAM it!

This Critter is not stock but has no traction bands. It has a load of onboard batteries with RCS control though! 


Trot, the frostbitten, fox... } ; ]


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a pair of Aristo SD-45's with the MU cable for power distribution. This is over 30 pounds of engine pushing the Aristo plow with a brick and some lead for weight. 

Only problem was the ice made the truck with the plow shear off the mounting bracket. 

i now have a bolt that goes all the way through the car for mounting the truck.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it looks like I may get another go at it this week end so this time the SD45 track cleaning car and plow will be waiting and ready. Later RJD


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Great pictures Guys.
I plow with 2 NW-2s
they seem to do the job
well.

Fred


----------

